# Fort Lauderdale, FL, A1262909, male



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Looks PB, but hard to tell.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12872212










Broward County Animal Care and Regulation Div. 
Fort Lauderdale, FL 
954-359-1313


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

He looks happy to be going for a ride in the truck! What a sweet face!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

He looks like he is maybe a year old....look at those shiny white teeth and black muzzle.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Unless he's got basset hound legs, he's pb!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

any help out there for this handsome boy


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

He's off the Broward site and petfinder link isn;t working


----------

